# Finding images on web



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey guys ,

Where can I find hi resolution images related to technology? I need it mainly for my blog and it should not be copyrighted. 
I have looked through unsplash but I could not find any technology related pics in that. I wan hi res images of laptops , mobiles, and everything else.
 Where can I find them ?

Thank you.

And if this post is not in the correct section , then please shift it


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 6, 2014)

Have you tried Google image search?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Have you tried Google image search?



Yep , but I need to find Hi resolution pics that Android Authority, Pocketnow and many other big players use 

I cannot find compelling pics from Google image search


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 6, 2014)

if you are willing to pay, i think shutterstock is the best or if you want them for free, search on google images>search tools>usage right  then select one so that it filters images which are non-copyrighted


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> if you are willing to pay, i think shutterstock is the best or if you want them for free, search on google images>search tools>usage right  then select one so that it filters images which are non-copyrighted



The only problem with Google is that it doesn't provide quality images. As Iam starting, I don't have enough income to buy images only.So, is there any other website from where I could gather some hi res images ?


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

Few months back getty images announced that they allow low res. images can be used for free without infringing copyrights. But I am not sure whether it can be used for commercial purpose.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

So there isn't any other way ? To get images ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

for which product you want? 
go to web site, and look in the press or news section. Then look for images, press kits. there are usually high resolution images of products available for the media. at times this is in the press release section. some need sign up, mostly the audio companies. 

giving you links to some, I think you meant clean product shots, not high resolution, but this is where you get both: 
sony : Picasa Web Albums - Sony Xperia
canon : Photo Library - Canon India - Personal
apple : Apple (India) - Apple Press Info - Product Images & Info
htc : About HTC

another way to get them is from sites that have high resolution images of the products, or rather the official sites only have the high resolution images next to the products.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you Anorion.. Really help full.. May I know how do major tech blogs like Mashable and gizmodo get their images from ? Thanks..


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know as I was never into it. I guess there should be a place where you can get images for free. (But I am not sure, they will let it use for commercial purpose).
- You can buy yourself a camera and and take the picture of the products you want. Done. Peace of mind. No copyright issues. 
- If any of your friend, relatives or anyone you know are hobbyist, you can ask them to take photographs of things you want.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

hmm, I think you are talking about new releases? if its watermarked it is shot by a photographer 
if not, it is mostly from a press release or press kit. if the web site does not have, send email from contacts asking for press images, you can get directly like that also from the company. or you may get url directing you to a dedicated press site itself 
and another option is take screenshots from high resolution video


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 6, 2014)

*www.google.com/advanced_image_search
use the filter usage rights: what suites you.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you have got what you want from Anorion response. 

May be it could be useful to you. This is the one I was talking about. Getty letting images to use for free for bloggers.

The world'''s largest photo service just made its pictures free to use | The Verge
BBC News - Getty makes 35 million photos free to use
Now Anyone Can Use Getty Stock Photos for Free


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Thank you Anorion.. Really help full.. May I know how do major tech blogs like Mashable and gizmodo get their images from ? Thanks..



They click most of the images themselves as they get most of the latest launched gadgets in hand...


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Editing and removing watermark can cause some serious issues or we can do it for our blog ? Plus I cannot afford to buy the gadgets and take photoes my self ..  So..


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Editing and removing watermark can cause some serious issues or we can do it for our blog ? Plus I cannot afford to buy the gadgets and take photoes my self ..  So..



From a manufacturers official site you can


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh thanks but removing the watermark by using Photoshop is illegal right ?


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Oh thanks but removing the watermark by using Photoshop is illegal right ?



Until they identify everything is fine...If one site sees that you have copied all their images and removed watermark then it will be trouble...
As of official site you wont find any watermarks ....


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

lol they don't buy, the gadgets are sent to them by the companies, at times before launch
which ones you want specifically? 
if you are willing to take your own photos then do it at a retail outlet such as croma or next?

and yes, it's not ok to remove watermarks


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> lol they don't buy, the gadgets are sent to them by the companies, at times before launch
> which ones you want specifically?
> if you are willing to take your own photos then do it at a retail outlet such as croma or next?
> 
> and yes, it's not ok to remove watermarks



Do they allow to click pictures of products?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh.. I wanna also do some reviewing stuff now but cant find the good images for it so that I could provide some . If I could find the phone, then I could do it on my own. I particularly want images of mobile phones and gadgets. Even major websites like Shuttershock and Getty uses water marks :/


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

And even if you get the images and dont have the device itself then how you are going to review it


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL ^ True that  But I love to write reviews..  you know..


----------



## Raziel (Jun 6, 2014)

Try The Leading Source Of Free Stock Photos - freeimages


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Do they allow to click pictures of products?



yep, they do. eg here www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/164225-latest-tab-market-croma.html


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2014)

The above free images do not provide nice images ..  Or iam too greedy.. LOL .. Iam so confused :s


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2014)

unable to understand confusion. you can actually choose and pick some uncovered things from these press sections that others have not given attention to. anyway, will give you way out to get enough high quality pictures for a steady stream of content, considering that no specific models have come up so far. 
use press resources
use images with credit
screencap from videos

for prototypes, and in development projects, again videos in their youtube channel is the best bet considering you need images for web only

the above should cover most scenarios for new laptops, mobiles..  

for ones that you dont have skip. now these top blogs also use media from these press kits, some live tweet releases and go to tradeshows. indie bloggers also get invites to cover events, so get going with networking, being in touch with the pr of these companies is a great way to start if the images are not available in the press/news or the listing of current models section. you do have a window of opportunity to quickly cover the release, and post a review before anyone else.

PS is there good photo of something you haven't got so far?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 7, 2014)

Nope. I get every image but they are not as good as I expected. They don't provide correct information. However, thank you for your time.


----------

